# No sound from Web pages in Internet Explorer (XP)



## john.hussy (Jan 11, 2007)

hey i have got an issue with the no sound while i am browsing ie any help???


----------



## sidbiswa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi John

Spoke to a new support Queue called "Qresolve" yesterday regarding a similar kind of issue with my comp.They were pretty helpful(you can visit them at www.qresolve.com).The resolution they gave me and which worked for me instantly was..,

To hear sound while viewing web pages with audio:

1.Click Start, and then Control Panel. 
2.Click Sounds, Speech and Audio Devices and then Sounds and Audio Devices. 
3.Click the Sounds tab. 
4.In the Program events list, find and select Windows Explorer. 
5.Select Complete Navigation and set " sounds" to " notify.wav" 
6.Start Navigation and set the " sounds" to " Windows XP Start.wav" 
7.Click OK.

Make sure that your PC audio is working and volume controls on the PC and speakers are set properly.

regards,
Sid


----------



## Sibb0804 (Jan 20, 2007)

I am experiencing this same issue, no audio on web pages that should have audio. Whether I use Firefox or IE 6, no audio on either browser. My audio stopped working on the web after I installed Windows Media Player 11. I since rolled back to 10 but my audio still doesnt work on the web. It works in Media Player and any other app but just not Mozilla or IE. I have re-installed my audio driver numerous times and dont know what else to do. Please help me.

Sibb


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Sibb0804 said:


> I am experiencing this same issue, no audio on web pages that should have audio. Whether I use Firefox or IE 6, no audio on either browser. My audio stopped working on the web after I installed Windows Media Player 11. I since rolled back to 10 but my audio still doesnt work on the web. It works in Media Player and any other app but just not Mozilla or IE. I have re-installed my audio driver numerous times and dont know what else to do. Please help me.
> 
> Sibb


have you checked in internet options/advanced/multimedia that play sounds in web pages is ticked


----------



## Sibb0804 (Jan 20, 2007)

Yes. My audio was fine before the Media Player 11 upgrade. That is the only thing that changed. 

I double-checked that option and it is checked. I have no clue what is wrong...


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Sibb0804 said:


> Yes. My audio was fine before the Media Player 11 upgrade. That is the only thing that changed.
> 
> I double-checked that option and it is checked. I have no clue what is wrong...


can you do a system restore to before you installed wmp11


----------



## Molucky (Nov 18, 2006)

Blackmirror said:


> can you do a system restore to before you installed wmp11


Before you do that maybe uninstall and reinstall it. Might have a corupted file. And is that doesnt work do what Blackmirror says, system restore should work.


----------



## UberKhy (Jun 19, 2007)

i have the same problem, im using xp.. and i've checked registry..internet options.. control panal.. dont know what else to do.. system restore might work..


----------

